

The Napwell Knows When You Are Sleeping, Then Coaxes You Awake - jlee614
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/17/the-napwell-knows-when-you-are-sleeping-then-coaxes-you-awake/

======
kumarski
I read somewhere a few months ago on HN that humans didn't start sleeping 8
hour cycles till the late 17th century.....

Wish I could find that article....

~~~
al-xss
I think you are looking for this:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16964783](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16964783)

~~~
kumarski
Thanks!

------
Breefield
I wonder if they saw the NeuroOn Kickstarter doing so well and got their
Kickstarter shit together.
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/intelclinic/neuroon-
worl...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/intelclinic/neuroon-worlds-first-
sleep-mask-for-polyphasic-sle)

------
danielpost
Looks interesting. Seems to be a lot cheaper than similar masks I've seen so
far.

